# Accupuncture



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

After 3 months of constant IBS and a pure liquid diet, I became fed upwith tests that brought no new information and was given antispasmodicdrugs that never worked. I could not eat any solid food without extremepain and got to the point where you could see my ribs and spine. Ifinally went to accupuncture treatment for seven weeks. This worked!For 2/1/2 years I have only had minor attacks. Unfortunately, it isstarting to come back which is why I am now at this website. If you aredesperate please try accupuncture. It changed my whole life.Rachel


----------

